# U Guys Are SlOOOOOOW on the Draw >>>> Major Announcement and ?????



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

probably the most controversial speech in decades & decades tomorrow nite >>> and nobody cares ...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Link, or nobody cares


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

No not slow, just not making any big deal of it until something actually good comes from it.

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/president-trump-sets-trip-to-border-asks-networks-for-prime-time-to-address-shutdown/


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I wouldn’t trust Pelosi any farther than I could throw a dead water buffalo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now, now. Nancy is the pineapple queen. Waiting to see if the heiress to the Dole fortune decides to pay reparations the the Japanese and Hawaiians her family exploited. I only hear crickets. Funny how that works for some but not others.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

What announcement?

It sounds like he's just going to pull a Reagan, and go straight to the people on national television.
He'll make his case, blame the Dems for obstructing, and likely mention the possibility of declaring a state of emergency so he can flex a little military muscle and get the Army Corps of Engineers working on the wall by Feb.

He wants a big show. He wants the Dems to overreact so they come out looking like even bigger idiots for openly opposing border security and putting foreign folks above U.S. citizens.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> What announcement?
> 
> It sounds like he's just going to pull a Reagan, and go straight to the people on national television.
> He'll make his case, blame the Dems for obstructing, and likely mention the possibility of declaring a state of emergency so he can flex a little military muscle and get the Army Corps of Engineers working on the wall by Feb.
> ...


everybody on the other prepper sites is figuring on an announcement of Emergency Powers to build The Wall - bypass the House budget bullshit - plenty of preppers getting ready for a major liberal shitstorm ....

the GOP side threw their best stuff this last weekend and the DNCers that showed up pizzed on it ....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't care what he says, . . . what the slut says, . . . what the dimwit says, . . . just get a barrier up there that will keep the greasers on the other side, . . . slow down the drug flow, . . . and make ICE's job a bit easier.

THEN, . . . find each and EVERY undocumented illegal, . . . move them to Pelosi's compound, . . . Shumer's ranch, . . . or across the border. And I don't care in which they wind up.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> everybody on the other prepper sites is figuring on an announcement of Emergency Powers to build The Wall - bypass the House budget bullshit - plenty of preppers getting ready for a major liberal shitstorm ....
> 
> the GOP side threw their best stuff this last weekend and the DNCers that showed up pizzed on it ....


I suppose such an announcement is possible, but it would be a bit early to do so. I'd expect that kind of action maybe 6 weeks into a shutdown, but not yet.
I'm guessing he'll lay down an ultimatum with that option as his final solution.
He will leave it in their court to work something out, or own it.

Since we can expect a tantrum from the libs regardless of the path taken to the wall, it couldn't hurt to be ready.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I suppose such an announcement is possible, but it would be a bit early to do so. I'd expect that kind of action maybe 6 weeks into a shutdown, but not yet.
> I'm guessing he'll lay down an ultimatum with that option as his final solution.
> He will leave it in their court to work something out, or own it.
> 
> Since we can expect a tantrum from the libs regardless of the path taken to the wall, it couldn't hurt to be ready.


I'm taking what I think I know about Trump the Man - and he's already had enough - I think he'll pull the trigger because he doesn't see any compromise - 6 weeks or 6 months ...

then no matter what - the House won't be satisfied and there's a very real possibility of them walking out without passing any kind of budget ....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I suppose such an announcement is possible, but it would be a bit early to do so. I'd expect that kind of action maybe 6 weeks into a shutdown, but not yet.
> I'm guessing he'll lay down an ultimatum with that option as his final solution.
> He will leave it in their court to work something out, or own it.
> 
> Since we can expect a tantrum from the libs regardless of the path taken to the wall, it couldn't hurt to be ready.


I'm taking what I think I know about Trump the Man - and he's already had enough - I think he'll pull the trigger because he doesn't see any compromise - 6 weeks or 6 months ...

then no matter what - the House won't be satisfied and there's a very real possibility of them walking out without passing any kind of budget ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> I'm taking what I think I know about Trump the Man - and he's already had enough - I think he'll pull the trigger because he doesn't see any compromise - 6 weeks or 6 months ...
> 
> then no matter what - the House won't be satisfied and there's a very real possibility of them walking out without passing any kind of budget ....


I can certainly see that perspective.
He's been across the table in negotiations enough to see when things aren't improving.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well Trump must be planning something good as the network fake news is debating not broadcasting it.....


> The four major networks - NBC, ABC, CBS and Fox may snub President Trump's Oval Office immigration address set for 9 PM ET Tuesday night.
> 
> The networks are currently debating whether to air President Trump's address, reported NBC News.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/developing-networks-consider-snubbing-president-trumps-immigration-address/

It will be a damned if you do, damned if you do not show it for the fake news networks. I will be watching.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Trump will declare Martial Law and then deputize every person not registered as a Democrat. We will then be instructed to round them all up, with the illegals, and dump them on the other side of the border. Which we will then guard, in shifts, until the wall is finished. Then laws will be changed so that anyone crossing the border illegally will be shot.

After that we return you to your regulatory scheduled 'Merica programming. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Then laws will be changed so that anyone crossing the border *legally* will be shot.


I mean...
Damn.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

And you folks thought Mattis was leaving over Syria.....LOL.

Check it folks..... Military get a HUGE budget approved (actually increasing the deficit by enough to make the Democrats squeak) and it is passed and in effect now, unaffected by the Government shutdown.

Then we announce winding down of Syria - Hmmm me thinks a strategic move to lower the tension between Soviets and US, while turning it over to Saudi and the Turks to fight, (Cause I'm sure Russia wants to have that fight....right?)

THen ole Mad Dawg "Say whatever makes me sound the toughest" Mattis resigns. Which I believe to be a more calculated move to accomplish one or more of a few things:

a) Mattis wanted no part of the Political fall out associated with DOD budget being used to build the wall - due to his political aspirations.
b) He wanted to disassociate himself from Trump based purely on impending political fall out associated with impeachment proceedings - due to his political aspirations.
c) he disagreed with Syria because he wants his chance to show Russia whose the real "Mad Dawg", because they all want to be the next Ulysses S. Grant or Eisenhower.

Either way, Lowering tensions with Russia and China, via improving Trade agreements, (Even if you have to Start a Trade War to then alleviate tensions from) relieves the need for a rapid MIlitary buildup that you just got approval for, means there will be funds available.

Steps to success:
1) Create or exacerbate tension
2) Get a budget approved to address the tension
3) Get a short term Sec Def who lacks political aspirations.. to do your will.
4) If politics is against you, create a Stalemate
4a) A grid locked Congress only benefits a president in extremis and is an easy target to blame.
4b) Use every thing to your advantage to demonstrate the "New Threat"
4c) Use massive propaganda.... even negative reporting works in your favor, as it incites discord among believers in your approach and entices opposition to be violent.

5) When you finally say We can wait no more, Congress has taken no action and I'm going to (Obama used this same tact all through the last half of his first term and got re-elected). You then look like a problem solver.

6) Increase funding in all associated areas to your problem (Funds to California to shut them up. Funds to local law enforcement to reduce crime. More subsidies at state level for Welfare to reduce causes for many crimes. Reduced reporting of Illegal Immigration related crimes. (Why? Cause Democrats do not want to say the wall worked, but they also don't want to say there is a problem with Illegal Immigration. Thats a bullet they don't want to fire during Trumps re-election campaign.

Step 7-10: Give in to many demands from the left on other issues to work yourself back to the middle and...beat off the impeachment stigma like ole Clinton did and whaaa-laaaa....2nd Term. 

Now you can be the President you always wanted to be and make yourself a legend.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No kidding. I can't imagine what he plans to do to the illegals!


Kauboy said:


> I mean...
> Damn.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Denton said:


> No kidding. I can't imagine what he plans to do to the illegals!


he's going to spell out very plainly what ONE thing he intends to do by using his Constitutional Emergency Power - build the Wall as proposed ....

no mass round up or extermination >>>> that's the BS that the DNC will be using to start the riots ...

but - if the illegals do see reason to start some shit - they better have enjoyed their stay in the US ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope he gives the word to get them military folks out there to build us a cool wall..fence..barrier etc. Slap some kinda tax on Mexican Tquilla imports to pay over in on the installment plan. Everybody will be happy.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Hope he gives the word to get them military folks out there to build us a cool wall..fence..barrier etc. Slap some kinda tax on Mexican Tquilla imports to pay over in on the installment plan. Everybody will be happy.


Like I said before, I don't think Presidential candidate Trump ever thought Mexico would just write us a check to build the wall LOL. No, he was rather thinking that manufacturing jobs staying in or returning TO America would stimulate our economy and subsequent GNP to MORE than pay for the wall. Ditto changes in NAFTA. Other ideas remain as well: the US gives $320 million per year in "aid" to Mexico... looks like a money machine for the wall to ME. Heard one guy suggest we add a 10% surcharge to ALL monies being sent OUT of the US into Mexico. Many illegals apparently send most of their income HOME, NOT adding to the economy nearly as much as they DRAIN. AND we got @bigwheel here generating ideas as we speak... tax that tequila! Should be buying American and drinking bourbon ANYWAY.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> No not slow, just not making any big deal of it until something actually good comes from it.
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/president-trump-sets-trip-to-border-asks-networks-for-prime-time-to-address-shutdown/


 Yes , talk is cheap make things happen.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I mean...
> Damn.


Just goes to show even the auto-correct on my phone is biased. I wrote "illegally". All fixed now.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

dwight55 said:


> I don't care what he says, . . . what the slut says, . . . what the dimwit says, . . . just get a barrier up there that will keep the greasers on the other side, . . . slow down the drug flow, . . . and make ICE's job a bit easier.
> 
> THEN, . . . find each and EVERY undocumented illegal, . . . move them to Pelosi's compound, . . . Shumer's ranch, . . . or across the border. And I don't care in which they wind up.
> 
> ...


Dwight55 for President!!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

All I know is we where getting our floors put in....My wife came in and said "I got ice outside"... Because we had to unplug the fridge for a bit and I used Ice to keep it cool longer....

Every damn worker split out the back and didn't show back up with the new crew that came in this last weekend.


But if they can build walls like they put down flooring. I say have them build it as part of a workers permit program.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Too busy working on my food pantry today to worry or speculate. Today, Can Can sales. Tomorrow, I look forward to hearing him put the pressure on--until hell freezes over!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Networks now saying that they will carry Trump's address, but the dumbs are asking for equal time.....

https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/update-broadcast-networks-will-air-trumps-immigration-address-democrats-demand-equal-airtime-to-respond/


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

RedLion said:


> Networks now saying that they will carry Trump's address, but the dumbs are asking for equal time.....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/update-broadcast-networks-will-air-trumps-immigration-address-democrats-demand-equal-airtime-to-respond/


Screw that. Their bug-eyed, mouth foaming talking (screaming) heads will fill every monitor for a week afterward anyway.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Suspect another nothing burger other then the good guy making the good guys case and the bad guys crying racist,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...-televised-8-minute-address-from-oval-office/

Only eight minutes? Come on!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am withholding comment till I hear what he says.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm hoping Trump will carefully lay out the financial and societal costs in a calm and rational way. No "big beautiful, really beautiful, big beautiful wall".

Instead facts and numbers and the financial aspect as to what every family pays per year for illegal immigration. I read an article a few months back that carefully reviewed all of the costs, the total was about 19 billion a year.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Elvis said:


> I'm hoping Trump will carefully lay out the financial and societal costs in a calm and rational way. No "big beautiful, really beautiful, big beautiful wall".
> 
> Instead facts and numbers and the financial aspect as to what every family pays per year for illegal immigration. I read an article a few months back that carefully reviewed all of the costs, the total was about 19 billion a year.


scheduled for 8 minutes >>>> fast and dirty - this isn't going to be justification for attacking Iraq


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Networks now saying that they will carry Trump's address, but the dumbs are asking for equal time.....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/update-broadcast-networks-will-air-trumps-immigration-address-democrats-demand-equal-airtime-to-respond/


start the stop watch >>>> be willing to bet nobody stops anything when that "equal time" runs over by double or triple .....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

As expected, but good for Trump. I am confident that Pelosi and Schumer will expose themselves and the idea of Open Borders to be a load of crap to most Americans.



> Breaking: Networks Will Give Democrats Opportunity to Argue for Open Borders Following President Trump's Address


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/breaking-networks-will-give-democrats-opportunity-to-argue-for-open-borders-plan-following-president-trumps-address/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

My guess is that Trump tries to use facts to make the case that we need a border wall while encouraging Americans to put pressure on Congress to enact to fund it while ending the shut down. I am going to guess that he does not yet use the National Emergency card.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> My guess is that Trump tries to use facts to make the case that we need a border wall while encouraging Americans to put pressure on Congress to enact to fund it while ending the shut down. I am going to guess that he does not yet use the National Emergency card.


I have no doubt he'll use facts but as always the propaganda machine known as the media will dispute his facts and insert "their truth". Leaving the low information voter and the Liberal zealots to continue to believe the fallacy.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I have no doubt he'll use facts but as always the propaganda machine known as the media will dispute his facts and insert "their truth". Leaving the low information voter and the Liberal zealots to continue to believe the fallacy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I will add that I agree with Glen Beck that Trump will likely also say something to the affect of giving Congress some time, like two weeks to approve wall funding or he will declare a national emergency.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

CNN supposedly planning to "fact check" Trump live on air as he speaks. They can not let the truth be told unchallenged.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

88% of Americans believe that there is a security crisis at the Border. Rush Limbaugh thinks as I do, that the Left is "scared" of what Trump will say tonight, as all of the facts are on his side and the lefty traitors know it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

View attachment 94689
...







I am thinking that he is going to announce that they wall is going up, no matter what. And parts of it are going to resemble the walls in Israel.
All of it will have to have listening devices, and motion sensors; to thwart digging under it.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> 88% of Americans believe that there is a security crisis at the Border. Rush Limbaugh thinks as I do, that the Left is "scared" of what Trump will say tonight, as all of the facts are on his side and the lefty traitors know it.


all the DNC big wigs are cooking on HIGH heat - they all seem to believe that Prez Trump intends to crap on their plans again and leave them standing like idiots ....

they are threatening as usual without anything substantial backing them up - oooooooooooo he better not - or - we are - we are - we are - going to do something ....


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> all the DNC big wigs are cooking on HIGH heat - they all seem to believe that Prez Trump intends to crap on their plans again and leave them standing like idiots ....
> 
> they are threatening as usual without anything substantial backing them up - oooooooooooo he better not - or - we are - we are - we are - going to do something ....


From an article I read from Drudge today, Trump has not yet made a decision on the State of Emergency call yet, so I don't expect the speech to contain that.
I agree with you, I think it will be an end run around the Dems to bait them out into the open to go nuts on camera.
He's done it numerous times before, and they fall for it each and every time.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Ok, Trump has spoken. Wait for the Pelosi/Shumer, or Beavis/Butthead show!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The 2 stooges mentioned two things that caught my attention. 

1. The Democrats want to solve the illegal immigration crisis.>>>>>>Oh really? Then why haven't you done it the last 4 years? How about 8 years? They are full of shit.

2. And Schumer says- We dont solve problems by throwing temper tantrums (referring to Trump). >>>>>Again, oh REALLY!? What have the Liberals been doing since Trump took office other than throwing a huge diaper filling temper tantrum!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> The 2 stooges mentioned two things that caught my attention.
> 
> 1. The Democrats want to solve the illegal immigration crisis.>>>>>>Oh really? Then why haven't you done it the last 4 years? How about 8 years? They are full of shit.
> 
> ...


I know this was my concern, because it's a flat out lie. But the propagation of the lie this is how they could potentially win on the wall issue. Then they turn around and say, 'Trumps hurting Americans who aren't getting their paychecks this Friday', that's gonna be a big problem for the administration and I hope the Prez has something good up his sleeve that'll counter that.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, that cleared that up. 

The best part was when Tumor and the wicked witch of the west made their rebuttal. Predictable standard socialist fare, but they looked like they were going to tell me my dog, cat, and goldfish, died in a horrible toilet bowl accident. 

Open the government while we negotiate border security my ass. Tumor is lying his ass off. Trump needs to hold firm.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Well, that cleared that up.
> 
> The best part was when Tumor and the wicked witch of the west made their rebuttal. Predictable standard socialist fare, but they looked like they were going to tell me my dog, cat, and goldfish, died in a horrible toilet bowl accident.
> 
> Open the government while we negotiate border security my ass. Tumor is lying his ass off. Trump needs to hold firm.


Yeah, I kept expecting David Hogg to pop up at any minute and tell us how he escaped missing a federal paycheck by just that much......


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I guess VP Pence was supposed to be having another meeting last nite >>> the DNC pizzed all over him and dismissed the guy as a joke - don't see the WH meeting today being any more productive >>>> Prez Trump is heading to the SW for a border look-see tomorrow - might be an announcement in the making there ....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Didn’t get to watch but from the aftermath it sounds like he wound up the crazies on the left pretty good. Truly shows what idiots they are. 

What I didn’t see from reading excerpts of his speech is any commentary about how the major democratic rulers have either voted or said there needs to be a wall. Now that trump is saying it they are all against it. It has now been proven that they are hypocritical and against the protection of Americans.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Piratesailor said:


> Didn't get to watch but from the aftermath it sounds like he wound up the crazies on the left pretty good. Truly shows what idiots they are.
> 
> What I didn't see from reading excerpts of his speech is any commentary about how the major democratic rulers have either voted or said there needs to be a wall. Now that trump is saying it they are all against it. It has now been proven that they are hypocritical and against the protection of Americans.


At ~5:00 into the speech, he mentions Schumer by name in this regard:


> "Senator Chuck Schumer, who you will be hearing from later tonight, has repeatedly supported a physical barrier in the past, along with many other democrats. They changed their mind only after I was elected president."


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I like hearing everyone here give their thought on the address. I even like hearing all the triggered Liberals rebut it this morning. Makes me giggle.

But who I'd really like to hear from is the fence riders. The Independents (of which I am one). I'd like to know if they understood what Trump was saying and know this is a problem way past meetings and compromise. Or if the propaganda media has poisoned their minds with the Liberal lies. 

I dont believe those fence riders realize the fate of this nation is in their hands.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am extremely pissed this morning over MSM and liberals on the tube. I have been directly impacted by the illegal drugs coming across our southern border. Yet the democratic morons are dismissing this problem as if it doesn’t exist. One fool democrat congressional idiot stated that 90% of the drugs coming across are coming thru ports of entry. REALLY! Illegal drugs coming into this country are those drugs THAT ARE NOT DISCOVERED! So just how in the hell does this fool know exactly where they are crossing the border? Does he have a crystal ball? OR IS HE JUST LYING? The hypocrisy is off the scale. Government wants to spend billions to combat heroine but not a measly 5.7 billion to drastically reduce the amounts imported at the border. The libs are fine with spending $60 to $80 thousand taxpayer dollars in benefits to each and every illegal over their lifetime, but no wall. And don’t even get me started on the crimes committed by these invaders. Did I mention that I was pissed off?:vs_mad:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If Trump doesn’t get his ‘immoral wall’, I vote he dismantles the existing barrier all along the entire southern California border and order the border patrol to “stand down”. Let the illegals flood across by the millions and let the California democrats deal with the problems they so desperately deny.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I wish somebody would climb Pelosi's wall, set up a tent and say "I like it here better than my home and I'm gonna stay"


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> I wish somebody would climb Pelosi's wall, set up a tent and say "I like it here better than my home and I'm gonna stay"


We should start a movement to all submit applications for refugee status in Pelosi's gated community. She claims our country is in dire straights with Trump as president, so she would obviously let us in, right?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

*LATEST *>>>>>>>>

Donald J. Trump
1 hr ·

_"Just left a meeting with Chuck and Nancy, a total waste of time. I asked what is going to happen in 30 days if I quickly open things up, are you going to approve Border Security which includes a Wall or Steel Barrier? Nancy said, NO. I said bye-bye, nothing else works!"
_


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Tee hee!


----------



## thang (Nov 2, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> probably the most controversial speech in decades & decades tomorrow nite >>> and nobody cares ...


Hey there. I joined this site in order to leech some useful information and if necessary follow up simply in respect of lithium batteries, solar rechargers and the like - being a prepper "down" here in Australia by nature and nurture (I was born in far north queensland, jungle territory and red-neck as they come, albeit well educated).

Anyhow, I couldn't avoid noticing the almost morbid fascination universally present for this man Trump and his attainment as POTUS. Even 2 years after the event I think a lot of people just cannot believe that the USA has become as divided as it has - along political, moral, ethical lines and all in between. I never intended to comment on another country's politics but his policies (if that's what they are) now affect the entire world and even us, down here in the calm backwaters of the south pacific. For instance, we are probably the world's biggest exporter of coal and iron and natural gas and we depend on China as a market. Ripples in that market affect us profoundly.

You all seem to be concentrating where POTUS wants you to, that is, on party issues and the abstract differences between democrats/liberals and republicans/conservatives. That's an illusion. The reality is that this guy is in the pocket of Vladimir Putin who is a supremely intelligent, patient KGB colonel well versed in what's known as the "long game" - a series of geopolitical plays which are so well thought out and slow that watching paint dry is thermonuclear reaction by comparison. This bullshit about a wall to keep aliens and drugs out is nonsense - the central secret of magic is misdirection, a deception where the audience's eyes follow one hand while the other hand does the manipulation. This is what's happening with Donald Trump, at the direction of his handler, the KGB colonel Vladimir Putin.

I'm reminded of your satirist HL Mencken who once said, famously - "As democracy is perfected, the office of president represents, more and more closely, the inner soul of the people. On some great and glorious day the plain folks of the land will reach their heart's desire at last and the White House will be adorned by a downright moron." But this is simplistic and is not the case at all. This is what Donald Trump, and his handler Vladimir Putin, would have you all believe. Let me assure you - Donald Trump is not a moron, he is very smart and he knows that whatever his handler has on him, which is bound to be explosive, it *will* be used to completely destroy him should he step out of line in the long play which Vladimir Putin triggered years ago.

Vladimir is in his mid-60s and history tells us that the average age of the Politbureau in the heyday of the USSR (when the KGB reigned supreme) was in the late 70s to mid-80s. In other words, Vladimir Putin has time aplenty to let his game play out. When it does play out, your country will be as a plaything for the Russians and their allies.

Even the Chinese "threat" is complete nonsense and another distraction and deception to keep the eyes on other balls than the major and only game being played in town. China isn't a threat - it's a competing business model at best/worst and we all know how the USA can ramp up it's factories and productivity under threat, just look at it's supply lines to Russia through the Barents Sea and Murmansk during most of WW2, which resulted in the survival of the USSR and the destruction of Nazi Germany. The USA could metaphorically wipe China from the map without a shot being fired.

As an aside, if you want to stop drugs being imported illegally and dangerously into the USA, either legitimise them and render them under control of the central government akin to tobacco and grog, or reduce the demand. When there is a demand, there will always be a supply. If you want to stop illegal immigration, help the third world below your southern borders to defeat corruption and build infrastructure - they won't want to come to the USA then. But these are nevertheless distractions and deceptions. Put your eyes elsewhere. Watch how your POTUS is being handled by the KGB colonel and watch the long game as it's played out. Develop geopolitical perspective. Catastrophe looms and like the frog slowly boiled in water, you probably won't notice until it's too late.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

^^^. Another liberal troll, this time pretending to be an Aussi.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> ^^^. Another liberal troll, this time pretending to be an Aussi.


notice the join date >>>> troll for election


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

thang said:


> The reality is that this guy is in the pocket of Vladimir Putin


Kindly provide your evidence.

I'll wait.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> *LATEST *>>>>>>>>
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> 1 hr ·
> ...


*NOW* we can expect him to make an announcement.
Knowing his opposition is unwilling to budge, he'll just move on to the alternate plan that was ready all along.
He gave them a chance. They didn't want to play ball. He has them on record.
Time to get the job done and move on.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> *NOW* we can expect him to make an announcement.
> Knowing his opposition is unwilling to budge, he'll just move on to the alternate plan that was ready all along.
> He gave them a chance. They didn't want to play ball. He has them on record.
> Time to get the job done and move on.


Securing our porous borders from illegals IS a national emergency, it's not a stretch by any means. Especially when caravans of THOUSANDS start marching: THAT is invasion. Not military invasion but certainly economic invasion. Use those presidential powers and build it. Obama would not hesitate to write out an executive order or declare an emergency on a whim. This is not whimsical.


----------



## thang (Nov 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> ^^^. Another liberal troll, this time pretending to be an Aussi.


Yawn. I'm Australian. We don't generally call ourselves Aussies, that's slang used by people who usually haven't been here, or at least haven't been here for long. Trolling? Nope, wrong again. I get email alerts (which I don't ever recall requesting when I signed up a few years ago) and this one piqued my interest, it was described as a "trending topic". I thought I would put matters straight, as in straight thinking. Comrade Putin would agree - in his interview by Oliver Stone recently, he said:

"OS: Well, I'd like to go there tomorrow and the next day. I mean it's almost impossible to tell what's going on in the world unless you look below the surface.

VP: _You know, it's sufficient just to closely monitor what's going on in the world always and then you'll understand the logic behind what is going on_. Why do ordinary people often lose touch with what is going on? Why do they consider these things complicated? Why do they think that something is concealed from their eyes? This is simply because ordinary people live their lives. On an everyday basis they go to work and earn money, and they are not following international affairs. That's why ordinary people are so easy to manipulate, to be misled. But if they were to follow what's going on in the world on an everyday basis, then despite the fact that some part of diplomacy is always conducted behind closed doors, it's still going to be easier to understand what's going on and you'll be able to grasp the logic behind world developments. And you can achieve it even without having access to secret documents."

I'm one of those people Vladimir refers to - I closely monitor, as all *real* preppers should do. I read everything and with everything, there is a veritable salt mine to be consumed. I am not one of those ordinary people who Vladimir opines, is"easy to manipulate".

You do realise don't you that your way of thinking, to so easily distract yourself from geopolitical reality, is what defines the "masses" and is responsible for permitting the rise of people like Vlad Putin and the present would-be autocrat ostensibly ruling your nation?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

thang said:


> Hey there. I joined this site in order to leech some useful information and if necessary follow up simply in respect of lithium batteries, solar rechargers and the like - being a prepper "down" here in Australia by nature and nurture (I was born in far north queensland, jungle territory and red-neck as they come, albeit well educated).
> 
> Anyhow, I couldn't avoid noticing the almost morbid fascination universally present for this man Trump and his attainment as POTUS. Even 2 years after the event I think a lot of people just cannot believe that the USA has become as divided as it has - along political, moral, ethical lines and all in between. I never intended to comment on another country's politics but his policies (if that's what they are) now affect the entire world and even us, down here in the calm backwaters of the south pacific. For instance, we are probably the world's biggest exporter of coal and iron and natural gas and we depend on China as a market. Ripples in that market affect us profoundly.
> 
> ...


Hey numbnuts, Come one over to my house and I'll take you around to see the illegals in action. Illegal immigrant crime from theft to murder can be found just around the corner from me.

So don't tell me I'm focusing on what the POTUS wants me to. Its actually the exact opposite, for once a POTUS is focusing on what I want him to.

P.S. How's that gun thing working out for you in Australia?


----------



## thang (Nov 2, 2016)

Kauboy said:


> Kindly provide your evidence.
> 
> I'll wait.


Why? It's all right in front of you. Interpolate. It's only circumstantial until you join the dots. Guns only smoke after they're fired...


----------



## thang (Nov 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Hey numbnuts, Come one over to my house and I'll take you around to see the illegals in action. Illegal immigrant crime from theft to murder can be found just around the corner from me.
> 
> So don't tell me I'm focusing on what the POTUS wants me to. Its actually the exact opposite, for once a POTUS is focusing on what I want him to.
> 
> P.S. How's that gun thing working out for you in Australia?


What gun thing? I've owned heaps from pea rifles to shotguns and never, ever shot anyone. Have you shot anyone with your guns? Would you have the courage to do so and if so, are you one of the few who could live with yourself afterwards? Like in your country, here it's generally the crims here who have the guns with filed down serials and taped stocks etc and who are only too ready to use them - otherwise, they wouldn't be crims would they? Joe citizen like you and me, mate, we are loath to use a gun directly against someone due to simple normal human nature.

I thought preppers were waiting, as I am, for an apocalypse or at least a catastrophe when food will be unavailable, running water non-existent and infrastructure dissolved. Crims aren't even a catastrophe and while I don't have any guns, I have plenty of edged weapons which I would definitely use if seriously home invaded - but that's not what prepping is about, is it?

As for illegals, I've spent time in your country in Mountain View California (relatives) and my old great aunt routinely picks up Mexican illegals from street corners to do her gardening and housework and so on, and never had a problem. They dont' speak english but they speak $$$, just like anyone.

I guess it's a problem we don't have here due to our surrounding oceans and hostile country - anyone trying to get in through our north west, north or far north east, would be dead of exposure within a day or two  Or eaten by crocs, bitten by spiders or snakes...


----------



## thang (Nov 2, 2016)

Illini Warrior said:


> notice the join date >>>> troll for election


That's clever of you


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Chiefster23 said:


> ^^^. Another liberal troll, this time pretending to be an Aussi.


It could just be ekim working an old account. The lack of grammar skills and the general incomprehensibility of the content would fit...&#8230;. :vs_worry:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

thang said:


> What gun thing? I've owned heaps from pea rifles to shotguns and never, ever shot anyone. Have you shot anyone with your guns? Would you have the courage to do so and if so, are you one of the few who could live with yourself afterwards? Like in your country, here it's generally the crims here who have the guns with filed down serials and taped stocks etc and who are only too ready to use them - otherwise, they wouldn't be crims would they? Joe citizen like you and me, mate, we are loath to use a gun directly against someone due to simple normal human nature.
> 
> I thought preppers were waiting, as I am, for an apocalypse or at least a catastrophe when food will be unavailable, running water non-existent and infrastructure dissolved. Crims aren't even a catastrophe and while I don't have any guns, I have plenty of edged weapons which I would definitely use if seriously home invaded - but that's not what prepping is about, is it?
> 
> ...


The "gun thing" Squatch is referring to is: how do you like being TOLD what you can and can not do or have by your government? What's it like to be bent that far over, and are you able to walk again yet? Gonna pull out your knife when a dozen starving marauders hit your door? Because THAT'S a serious home invasion. And If you spent your time in Commiefornia, you haven't seen or understood the U.S. at all.
The illegals your aunty hired all went home to public assisted housing, stopping along the way to spend some food stamps and pick up a welfare check. Maybe a little stop at the emergency room, which we all pay for... not them. A massive drain on limited resources needed by our own citizens. Maybe one of the housekeepers or gardeners your old aunty hired was raped and abused while being trafficked here. And just MAYBE, she's close to running out of luck and bringing home someone not interested in her garden. To say she's "never had a problem" is to identify yourself not as a prepper who looks ahead anticipating obvious trouble, but as a credulous, unaware victim looking for a place to happen. Otherwise, yeah... never a problem.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> It could just be ekim working an old account. The lack of grammar skills and the general incomprehensibility of the content would fit...&#8230;. :vs_worry:


You have a nasty streak... I like it.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

thang said:


> Yawn. I'm Australian. We don't generally call ourselves Aussies, that's slang used by people who usually haven't been here, or at least haven't been here for long. Trolling? Nope, wrong again. I get email alerts (which I don't ever recall requesting when I signed up a few years ago) and this one piqued my interest, it was described as a "trending topic". I thought I would put matters straight, as in straight thinking. Comrade Putin would agree - in his interview by Oliver Stone recently, he said:
> 
> "OS: Well, I'd like to go there tomorrow and the next day. I mean it's almost impossible to tell what's going on in the world unless you look below the surface.
> 
> ...


You only know what the media wants you to know. I suppose ol Vlad wanted the US to give weapons to Ukraine. I suppose he wanted the US to bomb Assad's chemical weapons launching bases. Putin wanted the sanctions which have alienated many of the Russian oligarchs. Putin must remain in power to survive, he is a patriot to the old Soviet order. I don't believe his grasp on the power of his nation is as firm as he would like, or it needs to be for him to continue much longer. In many ways Putin is quite admirable, his actions especially as the KGB station chief in Berlin when the wall came down, show he has balls and intelligence, but heavy is the head that wears the crown.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

thang said:


> What gun thing? I've owned heaps from pea rifles to shotguns and never, ever shot anyone. Have you shot anyone with your guns? Would you have the courage to do so and if so, are you one of the few who could live with yourself afterwards? Like in your country, here it's generally the crims here who have the guns with filed down serials and taped stocks etc and who are only too ready to use them - otherwise, they wouldn't be crims would they? Joe citizen like you and me, mate, we are loath to use a gun directly against someone due to simple normal human nature.
> 
> I thought preppers were waiting, as I am, for an apocalypse or at least a catastrophe when food will be unavailable, running water non-existent and infrastructure dissolved. Crims aren't even a catastrophe and while I don't have any guns, I have plenty of edged weapons which I would definitely use if seriously home invaded - but that's not what prepping is about, is it?
> 
> ...


As far as the gun thing I meant not having any. I carry a gun on my hip everyday and luckily I have never had to use it to protect myself. But I can guarantee you, mate, I wouldn't hesitate to shoot someone that was trying to kill me or my family. And I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep over it.

I don't prep for an apocalypse, I prep for everything. That includes someone trying to kill me for whatever reason. I'm not sure what a crim is but I'm guessing its a criminal. The only people who use guns against other people not in self defense are criminals. I really do hope you are really good with your edged weapons because if not and you bring a knife to a gunfight with a crim, you're going to lose.

All illegals in this country are not here to harm Americans but many are. I don't blame the illegals who come here looking for work or a better life. I'd do the same if I were in their position. But it still doesn't make it any less against the law for them to do that. They need to stay or return to their own country and fix it rather than come here and expect me to pay their way. Let me ask, how many down on their luck people do you have living in your house right now?

This country, especially the state I live in, is in a crisis right now because of illegal immigration. It needs to be stopped. The politicians don't want to stop it because they profit from it (both sides) and they also don't have to live in the filth that comes with it. They sit in their expensive homes surrounded by fences and armed guards yet they have the nerve to tell me a wall along our border is immoral and I'm a bad person for wanting one. They and anyone who supports their way of thinking can go pound sand.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

thang said:


> Why? It's all right in front of you. Interpolate. It's only circumstantial until you join the dots. Guns only smoke after they're fired...


Yeah, that's the usual line I get from pseudo-intellects when they don't actually have evidence. They want *me* to go do their job for them.
You have nothing.
And there's a very good reason for that.

There. Is. Nothing.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

thang said:


> Yawn. I'm Australian. We don't generally call ourselves Aussies, that's slang used by people who usually haven't been here, or at least haven't been here for long.


So you are saying someone not from Australia doesn't really understand what goes on in Australia? So why do you think you know what is going on in the US and with our President or our border crisis?



> I'm one of those people Vladimir refers to - I closely monitor, as all *real* preppers should do. I read everything and with everything, there is a veritable salt mine to be consumed. I am not one of those ordinary people who Vladimir opines, is"easy to manipulate".


What leads you to believe most people on this site don't monitor closely what is going on in the world? Since we too have the interwebs why would you assume we don't read "everything"?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

thang said:


> Yawn. I'm Australian. We don't generally call ourselves Aussies, that's slang used by people who usually haven't been here, or at least haven't been here for long.


I was born and raised in Milwaukee. I think foreigners come here (or try to illegally cross our borders) because they see too many movies. Living and working in America isn't a sit-com. Yet every foreigner who won't fight for his own country expects welfare and a free ride. Most of Americans either work in factories or on farms.

I also carry a handgun daily. Crime is up where I once could walk a dark street at 2:00AM. And BTW, people are fleeing California and New York--that's where most of the libtards live. Dreamland.

But sooner or later they too will realize their taxes are going through the roof being a "sanctuary state" in a forest of alien criminals.

My advice is to go to Canada. Everyone is polite, you won't get shot, and they still don't know how globally stupid most of the foreign world truly is.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

thang said:


> Yawn. I'm Australian. We don't generally call ourselves Aussies, that's slang used by people who usually haven't been here, or at least haven't been here for long. Trolling? Nope, wrong again. I get email alerts (which I don't ever recall requesting when I signed up a few years ago) and this one piqued my interest, it was described as a "trending topic". I thought I would put matters straight, as in straight thinking. Comrade Putin would agree - in his interview by Oliver Stone recently, he said:
> 
> "OS: Well, I'd like to go there tomorrow and the next day. I mean it's almost impossible to tell what's going on in the world unless you look below the surface.
> 
> ...


Yawn, I'm a Texan but more importantly I am a US Patriot. After reading your limited worldview comments in this thread, without a doubt you ae simply a thang. Nothing more.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This article makes two great points. First why has no media put out any polls about the ratings from Trump's speech? We know why, he rocked. Second, Trump at peak approval rating after it.



> Strange: No Polls Released on Trump Border Speech to Nation; But Day After Speech Brad Parscale Says Trump at Peak Approval Rating


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/strange-no-polls-released-on-trump-border-speech-to-nation-but-day-after-speech-brad-parscale-says-trump-at-peak-approval-rating/


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> I don't care what he says, . . . what the slut says, . . . what the dimwit says, . . . just get a barrier up there that will keep the greasers on the other side, . . . slow down the drug flow, . . . and make ICE's job a bit easier.
> 
> THEN, . . . find each and EVERY undocumented illegal, . . . move them to Pelosi's compound, . . . Shumer's ranch, . . . or across the border. And I don't care in which they wind up.
> 
> ...


Well thanks to a daily update from Rush...He says Trump will open the guvment and the demonrats and media will declare victory...then Trump will declare an emergency and the adversaries will start judge shopping and get the project delayed for years in court. Or maybe Trump will grow a set and tell the commie liberal judge to stuff it and build the wall anyway. I like the sound of that. 
He also said the latest rumor on the Mueller report is it will say the Ruskies stole the election from Hillary but Trump was too dumb to know it. lol.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Well thanks to a daily update from Rush...He says Trump will open the guvment and the demonrats and media will declare victory...then Trump will declare an emergency and the adversaries will start judge shopping and get the project delayed for years in court. Or maybe Trump will grow a set and tell the commie liberal judge to stuff it and build the wall anyway. I like the sound of that.
> He also said the latest rumor on the Mueller report is it will say the Ruskies stole the election from Hillary but Trump was too dumb to know it. lol.


Trump has no reason to give in and end the shut down. He has the leverage and majority support. If he gives in now, he might as well write off the next two years as worthless and his re-election will be in serious jeopardy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Trump has no reason to give in and end the shut down. He has the leverage and majority support. If he gives in now, he might as well write off the next two years as worthless and his re-election will be in serious jeopardy.


Maybe. My confidence levels are high the art of Deal guy can figure out a winning strategy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Some interesting info...Certainly has a sense of Trump's flair to it.



> Shortly after President Trump finished a briefing with national security officials near the US-Mexico border in McAllen Texas, NBC News published what it purports to be details from an earlier briefing on Thursday with senior defense officials aboard Air Force One.
> 
> Though the officials weren't named, NBC reported that they walked Trump through the details which included of a plan whereby the Army Corp of Engineers would use money earmarked for disaster-recovery projects - like aide to storm-damaged areas of Puerto Rico - and instead use it to begin construction on the wall.
> 
> ...


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-10/trump-could-use-money-earmarked-puerto-rico-build-wall-reports


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"REDCASTLE
GREENCASTLE"

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This does not sound good as I have a feeling that we could get a few Rinos in the Senate to turn coat.



> If Trump moves forward with that option, Graham told reporters that Congress could try to block it using a privileged motion.
> 
> "If he goes down that route, apparently under the statute the House can take up a privileged motion [and] disapprove the declaration," said Graham. "It comes over here, Senate Democrats can insist we vote on it. And if you get a majority to disapprove it doesn't go forward."
> 
> At which point Trump can throw his hands up and tell his base that he did everything he could.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-10/graham-calls-trump-use-emergency-powers-build-wall


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This does not sound good as I have a feeling that we could get a few Rinos in the Senate to turn coat.
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-01-10/graham-calls-trump-use-emergency-powers-build-wall


Ol' Graham Cracker can call it whatever he likes, but I can't find any support for his claim that congress has the power to "disapprove the declaration". It's squarely within the purview of the executive branch.
A "privileged motion" doesn't cover anything of the sort:


> Privileged motion
> A privileged motion is a motion that is granted precedence over ordinary business because it concerns matters of great importance or urgency. Such motions are not debatable, although in case of questions of privilege, the chair may feel the need to elicit relevant facts from members.
> 
> According to Robert's Rules of Order Newly Revised, the privileged motions are, in order of precedence:[32]
> ...


(source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_(parliamentary_procedure))

Maybe he meant something else?
Or he's suffering from delusions of grandeur.

EDIT: I did a bit more reading and found the only way for congress to override a president's declaration.
The National Emergencies Act allows for the termination if a joint resolution (from both houses) is signed by the president.
If the president vetoes this resolution, then both houses must override his veto with a 2/3 majority vote.
This has never been done.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Ol' Graham Cracker can call it whatever he likes, but I can't find any support for his claim that congress has the power to "disapprove the declaration". It's squarely within the purview of the executive branch.
> A "privileged motion" doesn't cover anything of the sort:
> 
> (source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motion_(parliamentary_procedure))
> ...


Thanks bud, I was thinking that it had to be more difficult for the POTUS to be impeded.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> White House Lays Groundwork to Declare National Emergency to Secure Border Wall Funding


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/white-house-lawyers-laying-groundwork-to-declare-national-emergency-to-secure-border-wall-funding/


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Could it be giving the lefties a deadline to deal for wall funding or drop the National Emergency hammer?



> BREAKING: President Trump to Make Major Announcement on "Humanitarian Crisis" on Border and Govt Shutdown TOMORROW


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/breaking-president-trump-to-make-major-announcement-on-humanitarian-crisis-on-border-and-govt-shutdown-tomorrow/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Could it be giving the lefties a deadline to deal for wall funding or drop the National Emergency hammer?
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/breaking-president-trump-to-make-major-announcement-on-humanitarian-crisis-on-border-and-govt-shutdown-tomorrow/


Interesting. Any guesses?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Interesting. Any guesses?


I missed it.
Any new info?

I saw that he offered "dreamer" concessions if they would fund the wall and Dems balked at it.
Hear that fed workers? The Democrats just thumbed their noses at giving "dreamers" a safety net, all to keep the president from his win, using you as their collateral. Remember this.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Networks now saying that they will carry Trump's address, but the dumbs are asking for equal time.....
> 
> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2019/01/update-broadcast-networks-will-air-trumps-immigration-address-democrats-demand-equal-airtime-to-respond/



View attachment 95021


----------

